

The Cold Rim of the World - Vigier
http://blog.longreads.com/2015/03/18/the-cold-rim-of-the-world/

======
j0k3r
Been there last summer, it's really an interesting place. It's crazy to see
how people left everything back when they leaved. The city seems to be stuck
in 90's. Nothing changed since. Stunning..

